# Tumors in Thyroid Bed



## BOOYAGGERS (Mar 11, 2011)

Had TT in July 2010. No RAI due to cancer being small and fully contained. I also have Hashimotos.

Started having discomfort on the side of my neck about two months ago. Had an US this week. Endo called and said there were five tumors (praying cysts) in the thyroid bed and some swollen lymph nodes. He should have bloodworm tomorrow. My last antibodies was 890, but I guess it will still help him gauge. I just know the antibodies make the thyroglobulin not very accurate.

Just getting scared I'm in for this again. Once he gets blood work he said he'll let me know what scan I need done.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh, my goodness!! I am hoping that you can just have some RAI treatment? Will you let us know when you are able? So glad you have joined us.

Others who are more qualified than I re cancer will be along.

Welcome!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, that's tough.

Are you referring to your TgAb antibodies? Is this the first u/s you have had since your TT?


----------



## BOOYAGGERS (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks!!! I appreciate hearing from others who know and have been there.

Yes, this was my first US since surgery in 2010. I was pregnant and then crazy busy with new baby and my two other children. I know now how important this follow up is, promised husband I'll do better. Honestly, they acted like I was cured and good, so I kind of put it out of my mind.

Of course, my results didn't come in today. So, I sat waiting all day for nothing. The Dr's nurse said they should get them tomorrow, the thyroglobulin takes a couple days.

I'm just very anxious and hate this waiting game and wondering what's in store.


----------



## BOOYAGGERS (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh and yes, I was referring to TgAb antibodies being 890 some.


----------



## nel (Jan 22, 2014)

Just wondering did you have papillary carcinoma with a follicular variant & what size was you nodule? Keep us posted & hopefully it's just benign cysts. Where can you feel the lymph nodes? I just had a TT Apr. 9, would love to have another baby, but will probably have to do RAI. Thinking of you. Take care.


----------



## BOOYAGGERS (Mar 11, 2011)

So, my thyroglobulin went up to 27 from .2

My antibodies dropped to like 500 from 950's.

SOOOOO CONFUSED!! Any insights??? Can cancer come back with antibodies dropping and thyroglobulin rising?

He wants me to get a cat scan.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Uh. Was is the same lab that proceeded both tests?

I understand cat scans are a good tool for recurrent thyroid cancer. Have you ever had a WBS?


----------

